# Lounge > Computers, Consoles, and other Electronics >  Harmony remotes discontinued

## rage2

https://www.techhive.com/article/361...l-remotes.html

Game over. There is no replacement for what harmony is leaving behind. Fuck.

----------


## D'z Nutz

That fucking sucks. I'm still using my first Harmony One and have even bought NOS ones that come up periodically.

----------


## killramos

Fuck

Can’t say I’m surprised as they clearly have been getting almost 0 attention for a while.

At least I still have 1 working ultimate and 1 working elite set.

I don’t see how “steaming services” means I don’t need a universal remote. What do they think I use them for lol

----------


## phreezee

I wonder if they price is gonna go up or down. I'd buy some hubs for backup legacy use with Google/Alexa.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That's shitty. I got a broken one from an outlaw that I tried to fix, but failed. They really seemed to be a superior device.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I don’t see how “steaming services” means I don’t need a universal remote. What do they think I use them for lol



 Not the same, but remember when I was buying a cheapo tv? Ended up with a Roku tv? Turns out I can use that one Roku TV remote for all my streaming services. It's a very good system. Doesn't access my Telus box, obvs.

I feel like I'm sold on Roku tv.

----------


## eblend

> I wonder if they price is gonna go up or down. I'd buy some hubs for backup legacy use with Google/Alexa.



Probably down, as eventually they will discontinue the ability to program these things. I have an old Harmony 800 in a box that I had for sale on Kijiji forever, noone wanted it, so it still sits here collecting dust. I use a newer Harmony Ultimate One myself now, hope it continues to be of use for a while longer.




> I feel like I'm sold on Roku tv.



Bought one for parents when their old TV died. They used standalone Roku boxes before so the switch to a Roku TV was very easy. I like how the inputs are just another tile so it's easy for them to know what's what, with live preview within the tile.

----------


## killramos

Built in streaming apps are the worst way to stream.

I use the ones in my frame and the bugginess is terrible. Need to get another Apple TV for it to fix that.

I do 80%+ of my streaming with a separate box hooked up to cable boxes, AVRS, Music sources, TVs. Nothing even out there in terms of a complicated home theatre. If I didn’t have a universal remote I’d have to go open my media closet every time I need to change the volume.

----------


## cyra1ax

Geez, doesn't even seem like there's one to panic purchase in Canada...

----------


## rage2

Stock has been gone for a while. I’ve been trying to replace my aging 900 that’s on its last legs for months. 

I’m trialing my simpler setups to a single Apple TV remote using cec but changing inputs are a fucking pain. For a home theater with 6 devices harmony is the only solution.

----------


## TurboMedic

I lucked out and got 2 companions with 2 hubs for basically pocket change a couple weeks ago. Needed them to run MAG emulation on my google TV and Nvidia shield because of their crappy remotes, and no other remotes do bluetooth control. Super finicky to program like every Harmony device I've ever had but once it was up and running they're irreplaceable. Really big market hole being left! Was surprised to read this this morning

----------


## suntan

Wicked.

I'm going to start my own line then. There's a huge market for proper remote controls.

----------


## msommers

Fuck I need to find a replacement just in case the one I have ever breaks haha

----------


## The_Penguin

Shit. Damn good products. Doubt any other company will take over to fill the void.

----------


## Recca168

Saw that this morning too and spent an hour looking for a possible replacement with no luck  :Frown: . Could rig something up with an IR blaster and a phone app... but that'll be terrible.
Just bought an extra battery for my harmony remote. Here's hoping it never dies

----------


## rage2

The remotes are well built, last a long time. I’ve only had a 900 die on me, and that’s from a spilt drink. Not surprised they weren’t making money on them when we rarely buy new remotes. 

A monthly sub model would’ve worked maybe, but I’m sure everyone would balk at that. Since there are no other options they might’ve gotten away with it.

----------


## tcon

Wow that's a bummer. Funny I was just thinking of how I need a universal remote last week.... So what are other options?

----------


## killramos

Control4?

----------


## rage2

> Control4?



Might as well pick up a Taycan along with it haha.

----------


## TurboMedic

I have a harmony 650 cheap if anyone wants it  :thumbs up:

----------


## sabad66

Am I the only one who wasn’t super impressed with Harmony? I have a Ultimate Home and my biggest issue was how slow it is. Maybe the other newer models are better but I guess I’ll never find out now

Hopefully someone else comes in with a good product soon as I’ve been wanting to replace this thing for a while now.

----------


## killramos

Slow?

----------


## cyra1ax

If it's this remote that 
@sabad66
 has, then yeah, I have the same one and using the touchscreen is like using a smartphone from five years ago, a bit laggy. Not sure if it's the same with the Elite controllers too.

----------


## killramos

The harmony touchscreens aren’t good. Use the touch screen as little as possible.

Elite makes the improvement of moving the buttons up top to more of a prime placement and making the touch screen less in the way.

Aside from that, there is no difference in the remotes.

I only use my touch screen for selecting an activity. That’s it.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Yeah, that's why I never upgraded from the One. Lots of physical buttons to map functions to. I only use the touch screen to change activities or devices.

----------


## rage2

> Yeah, that's why I never upgraded from the One. Lots of physical buttons to map functions to. I only use the touch screen to change activities or devices.



This. My favorite remote. 

The elite was better for touch response than the ultimate.

----------


## sabad66

Yup that’s the one. I try not to use touch screen either but you have to when starting up. Not only using the touchscreen, when I push an activity it takes a few seconds to fire everything up. Even using the physical buttons for say using a virtual keyboard on the Telus box (to search or enter username/pass) it’s just so slow between button presses. Finally when turning everything off, it takes way too long to do that too. Turning off should be instant IMO (how hard is it to program something to fire off a few IR signals in a split second)

----------


## killramos

> Yeah, that's why I never upgraded from the One. Lots of physical buttons to map functions to. I only use the touch screen to change activities or devices.



Elite mostly fixes that issue unless you are set on having a number pad.

One doesn’t work for me because no RF.

Harmony usually programs in a delay to make the startup function better. It’s all able to be tweaked in settings (delays and orders)

----------


## Xtrema

> If it's this remote that 
> @sabad66
>  has, then yeah, I have the same one and using the touchscreen is like using a smartphone from five years ago, a bit laggy. Not sure if it's the same with the Elite controllers too.



Have an older nontouchscreen version. Also tried the app for a while. Didn't like the lagginess.

It's back to side table with 5 remotes for me.

But if they discontinue the database and software update, I am not looking forward to the day when I have to replace my parents' gears with ability to reprogram the harmony.




> Yeah, that's why I never upgraded from the One. Lots of physical buttons to map functions to. I only use the touch screen to change activities or devices.



This is what I gave to my parents when I upgraded to the hub. Still going strong on 2nd replacement battery.

----------


## heavyD

> This. My favorite remote. 
> 
> The elite was better for touch response than the ultimate.



I found the buttons wore out on that one. I find the smaller ones you get with the hub with rubber buttons more reliable. 

Was this just not lucrative enough for Logitech? I found them incredibly useful for controlling ATV, Xbox, Receiver, etc. This news blows as I have two hubs and a 665 in our bedroom. Better see if I can pick up a hub remote or two before they are gone.

----------


## schocker

Rip sweet baby boy. Have been using voice control via google lately but will use my elite until the end.

----------


## ganesh

So one of my Harmony Elite is starting to give trouble. 
I need a replacement. I am looking at SofaBaton X1. Any one has any experience with it ?

----------


## killramos

Intradasted

Is there any DIY stuff that doesn’t suck anymore without going C4 or something?

----------


## ganesh

> Intradasted
> 
> Is there any DIY stuff that doesn’t suck anymore without going C4 or something?



Not in the C4 league but RTI is one of those. 
I am also looking at RTI. I can't justify the C4 Price  :Smilie:

----------


## heavyD

I'm like a hawk with my Harmony companion remotes as I'm down to two left after my dog destroyed one.

----------


## rage2

As much as people hate it, I would pay a subscription to keep it alive. The remotes last too long, there's no recurring revenue in it to keep it going profitably.

Too late now, I'm down to 2 remotes out of 4.

----------


## heavyD

People on ebay are asking a lot for used remotes as well.

----------

